# Did you buy your gen/inver online?



## nine inch rear (Oct 12, 2019)

So been looking at the predator, but northern tool has the same copy of it for a standard 2 year warranty. I asked northern about warranty service, and it would have to brought to a facility which is about an hour drive- even if it was doa out of the box!

Anyone have any issues with a new unit not working correctly that was purchased online? Was it more of a hassle than the savings?


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

I purchased two of the Honda 2000eu generators on line, no problems. No really local dealer, I would have to drive at least 35 miles one way. At the time I found prices just under $1000 and no tax. They would have been much more expensive purchased at the closest dealer. Tax situation changed this month so I would probably reconsider an on line purchase and go local now.


----------



## noviwinger (Sep 30, 2019)

I purchased a Champion 100538 generator online. I've been very happy with it so far. saved about $200. well worth it.


----------



## nine inch rear (Oct 12, 2019)

jkingrph said:


> I purchased two of the Honda 2000eu generators on line, no problems. No really local dealer, I would have to drive at least 35 miles one way. At the time I found prices just under $1000 and no tax. They would have been much more expensive purchased at the closest dealer. Tax situation changed this month so I would probably reconsider an on line purchase and go local now.


Very true, the tax issue makes it a game changer


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

I bought one Generac online from Amz about twelve years ago, still going strong, no issues. Decided to get a larger unit and bought that one online at Loews due to better selection and picked up locally when it was shipped in. One subtlety about buying larger items like gensets is "power tail gate" delivery vs "loading dock."

Being in a rural area with a two hour drive to major urban shopping, online is a fact of life. We've had no "DOA" issues. The one thing I haven't bought online is a TV, though I've noticed when UPS or FedEx pulls in and the door opens, lots of flat screen TV boxes.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

exmar said:


> I bought one Generac online from Amz about twelve years ago, still going strong, no issues. Decided to get a larger unit and bought that one online at Loews due to better selection and picked up locally when it was shipped in. One subtlety about buying larger items like gensets is "power tail gate" delivery vs "loading dock."
> 
> Being in a rural area with a two hour drive to major urban shopping, online is a fact of life. We've had no "DOA" issues. The one thing I haven't bought online is a TV, though I've noticed when UPS or FedEx pulls in and the door opens, lots of flat screen TV boxes.


I bought a 55" Samsung on line from them last year between Christmas and Thanksgiving. Our 12 year old Sharp was on it's way out. Turn it on and you would get a screen full of garbage or solid pink screen. Turn it on and off a couple of times and picture came on, not great. My son was over for Thanksgiving so I said leave it on day and night and it held. I placed an order with Samsung then later after noting about a 10 day delivery, looked at amazon and found i could get next day for same set and price, so went to cancel and got an email offering 10% off if i kept the order which i did. Gave the old set away to and IT/computer guy for parts.


----------



## GwenR (Oct 23, 2019)

I purchased Rockpals 300W on Amazon, it was exactly what i wanted. If you haven't chosen which one you need yet, i attach this overview. There are pros and cons of every model, even i sorted out. Good luck.
https://generatoron.org/best-solar-generator/
P.S. don't have experience of buying smth on the other sites.


----------



## bigdummy (Oct 8, 2016)

my experience would lead me to buy the HF version and the extended warranty and return the unit if it fails...


----------



## nine inch rear (Oct 12, 2019)

bigdummy said:


> my experience would lead me to buy the HF version and the extended warranty and return the unit if it fails...


Thought I would upgrade my post. I agree, and was about to go this route. Unfortunately with all the power outages here in CA, HF gen/inv were flying off the shelf. The 2000 series is about 450$, add 100$ for extended 2 year warranty, plus tax puts it about 600$. I found a champion 100402 at bass pro shop online. They have a store a 45 min drive. 400$ on sale, 3 year warranty. Just got it the other day and breaking it in. Very happy with the purchase.


----------

